# Voice Pitch Analysis (post your results)



## Amnesia (Mar 17, 2021)

Damn I guess I so have shitty voice, it's pretty close to androgynous 



Voice Pitch Analyzer


----------



## 5'8manlet (Mar 17, 2021)

0


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 17, 2021)

5'8manlet said:


> 0


grey


----------



## Enfant terrible (Mar 17, 2021)

Having a gf is the most economic way to get your dick wet, just sayin


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Amnesia (Mar 17, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> Having a gf is the most economic way to get your dick wet, just sayin


depends on how often you crave sex, if its a lot then yeah a gf is but if its once in a while then a hooker is. You pay for a gf through time/money


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Mar 17, 2021)

Average 
Minimum 
Maximum 
Minimum average 
Maximum average 
My voice pitch is masculine


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Mar 17, 2021)

Holy shit amnesia are you in puberty jfl


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 17, 2021)

exactly the same as u wtf


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Mar 17, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> exactly the same as u wtf


You are amnesia clone


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 17, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> exactly the same as u wtf


dont ever post your voice on this site then or go on discord voice chat or u will get made fun of non stop


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 17, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> dont ever post your voice on this site then or go on discord voice chat or u will get made fun of non stop


ngl I've voicefrauded for over a year that i don't even recognize my own real voice anymore (but pitch is always unfraudable tbh)

but it was brutal when a girl on discord once called me out on it


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 17, 2021)

Original said:


> View attachment 1047945


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Mar 17, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> View attachment 1047956


I mog


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 17, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> I mog


Yeah. I need a more deeper voice.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 17, 2021)

ight not exactly the same but still
+ android phone failo


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Mar 17, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> View attachment 1047959
> 
> ight not exactly the same but still
> + android phone failo


Damn


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 17, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Damn


luckily it's fixable thru roids, surgery, etc

my real voice sounds so quiet and shaky it sucks


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Mar 17, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> luckily it's fixable thru roids, surgery, etc
> 
> my real voice sounds so quiet and shaky it sucks


I'm a voicecel too, seems impossible to deepen it


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Mar 17, 2021)

Don’t know what this means


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 17, 2021)

Does taking up smoking deepen it, and if so would it be permanent


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 17, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Don’t know what this means
> View attachment 1047964



the entire purple is your overall range, and the mark in the middle is ur average. u have good voice


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Mar 17, 2021)

Morning voice in action


----------



## Straycat (Mar 17, 2021)

gg


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Mar 17, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> .


you voice mog amnesia


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 17, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> Morning voice in action
> View attachment 1047965


fuck its so brutal getting mogged by everyone in here


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 17, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> I'm a voicecel too, seems impossible to deepen it


the voicepill is so fucking brutal, I have personal experience with it actually

so in college last year there was this turbomanlet turboskullcel turboframecel dark skin curry but he had a deep booming voice. around the start of rona when my classes started going online and we had to present a project, it was over zoom and without cams, voice only. this guy presented the least in my group and only literally read off the slides. know what the (young foid) teacher said at the end of it? that he was the best presenter and that it felt she was listening to a talk show host. absolutely brutal man


----------



## zeke714 (Mar 17, 2021)

Voice is cope same as wristfags.


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 17, 2021)

Voice mogged by a 15 year old


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## .👽. (Mar 17, 2021)

Idk if its good or not


Low 65hz
Average 83hz
Max 112hz


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 17, 2021)

if only my median voice range was my iq


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 17, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> Voice is cope same as wristfags.



How is it cope when there are real life examples of guys getting famous JUST OFF THEIR VOICE, and foids throwing themselves at him just cause his voice










Corpse Husband - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Mar 17, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> fuck its so brutal getting mogged by everyone in here


At least the voice pill pales in comparison to the face pill. Voice generally gets deeper as u age, but it doesn't apply to everyone


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 17, 2021)

Do girls you date comment on your voice?


----------



## .👽. (Mar 17, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> How is it cope when there are real life examples of guys getting famous JUST OFF THEIR VOICE, and foids throwing themselves at him just cause his voice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea they get wet from his voice until they see his 3psl face


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 17, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Cant find the app jfl can you link for android?
> 
> 
> Idk if its good or not
> ...


That is the app. It's so shitty on android compared to iOS


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 17, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> At least the voice pill pales in comparison to the face pill. Voice generally gets deeper as u age, but it doesn't apply to everyone



I;m 32 so I think I think that ship has sailed. Only option is to smoke or roid or surgery


----------



## Deleted member 10989 (Mar 17, 2021)

Any advice on how I can make it deeper? I am 18 for context

Also, what's the ideal pitch for men? And what's the pitch of the youtuber Corpse Husband?


----------



## Straycat (Mar 17, 2021)

my voice is low i think its like a +.5 overall give or take, girls will comment on it but not obsess over it.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Mar 17, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I;m 32 so I think I think that ship has sailed. Only option is to smoke or roid or surgery


Roids tbh. then again there's a lot of bodybuilders juiced to the max but still have high pitched voices.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Mar 17, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> Roids tbh. then again there's a lot of bodybuilders juiced to the max but still have high pitched voices.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 17, 2021)

with my voice COMPLETELY RELAXED

ITS SO OVER WTF


----------



## zeke714 (Mar 17, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I;m 32 so I think I think that ship has sailed. Only option is to smoke or roid or surgery


Or stop being a basement dweller. My voice changes/deepens the more I talk to people on a daily basis


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Mar 17, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I;m 32 so I think I think that ship has sailed. Only option is to smoke or roid or surgery


You need a Vocal Cord transplant in Turkey asap


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 17, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> Or stop being a basement dweller. My voice changes/deepens the more I talk to people on a daily basis



I think a lot of it comes from me being nervous and then tightening my vocal cords because of that as well as then talking faster out of nervousness


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 17, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I think a lot of it comes from me being nervous and then tightening my vocal cords because of that as well as then talking faster out of nervousness


do you have to do this test being completely relaxed vocally? without vocal strain I get fucking 160hz..

but I never talk like that even naturally


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 17, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> do you have to do this test being completely relaxed vocally? without vocal strain I get fucking 160hz..
> 
> but I never talk like that even naturally


I mean you can do the test however you want. You can do it totally relaxed and putting effort into being deep or just talk how u think u naturally would to a girl or friend


Try both and see the difference. I did one take where I really put effort into talking deep and it only resulted in a slight deepening result on the app


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 17, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I mean you can do the test however you want. You can do it totally relaxed and putting effort into being deep or just talk how u think u naturally would to a girl or friend
> 
> 
> Try both and see the difference. I did one take where I really put effort into talking deep and it only resulted in a slight deepening result on the app







totally relaxed




normal




as deep as possible


----------



## Gren (Mar 17, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> depends on how often you crave sex, if its a lot then yeah a gf is but if its once in a while then a hooker is. You pay for a gf through time/money


When you mog your GF you can make her pay for you and make you live rent-free. I'm doing that with my current gf. She even pays my Uber.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 17, 2021)

darktriadpeter said:


> That is the app. It's so shitty on android compared to iOS


Jfl it looks like a beta Version


TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> View attachment 1047982
> 
> with my voice COMPLETELY RELAXED
> 
> ITS SO OVER WTF


Holy fuck bro its over


----------



## 6485b025t (Mar 17, 2021)

It doesn’t show results lower than 85 hz I think


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 17, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> View attachment 1047995
> 
> totally relaxed
> View attachment 1047996
> ...




men have a million things to get insecure over its brutal



Gren said:


> When you mog your GF you can make her pay for you and make you live rent-free. I'm doing that with my current gf. She even pays my Uber.



i am not dark triad enough to ever do this


----------



## skull_mogger (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 10989 (Mar 17, 2021)

JustLooksmaxing said:


> View attachment 1047976
> 
> 
> Any advice on how I can make it deeper? I am 18 for context
> ...


Also, I did it on android too


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 17, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> men have a million things to get insecure over its brutal
> 
> 
> 
> i am not dark triad enough to ever do this


before I ever started frauding my voice ppl told me my voice sounds very soothing, is this a cope?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Mar 17, 2021)

Gonna redo it in the morning


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Mar 17, 2021)

Damn 2 users here voice mog a guy who did roids


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Mar 17, 2021)

No voice for my face


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 17, 2021)

You guys can pull up interviews for people and hold your phone up to your speaker and test their pitch too. You don't actually have to speak the words the app shows you, that's just SOMETHING for you to say to test out.

I just did Sean O'Pry and his voice results were similar to mine, so I can cope that way 

@TheEndHasNoEnd


----------



## whiteissuperior (Mar 17, 2021)

Second one is me raising my voice


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 17, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> You guys can pull up interviews for people and hold your phone up to your speaker and test their pitch too. You don't actually have to speak the words the app shows you, that's just SOMETHING for you to say to test out.
> 
> I just did Sean O'Pry and his voice results were similar to mine, so I can cope that way
> 
> @TheEndHasNoEnd


----------



## whiteissuperior (Mar 17, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


>



Wowh your foid impression is rlly good


----------



## skull_mogger (Mar 17, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


>



12yearolds.me


----------



## skull_mogger (Mar 17, 2021)

lifefuel https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn12690-deep-voiced-men-father-more-children/


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 17, 2021)

voicepilled again


----------



## EktoPlasma (Mar 17, 2021)

85 masculine


----------



## skull_mogger (Mar 17, 2021)

just get throat cancer theorem


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 17, 2021)

EktoPlasma said:


> 85 masculine


holy shit so many voice moggers on this site wtf


----------



## skull_mogger (Mar 17, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> holy shit so many voice moggers on this site wtf


we're all just mumbling quietly to fool it, don't feel bad


----------



## EktoPlasma (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Amnesia (Mar 17, 2021)

As usual, another thing my brother mogs me in. But I feel good his isn't that much lower than mine. I have never once heard him speak and think "wow his voice isnt very deep"


his results









*EDIT : nevermind his results are much lower than i initially thought, its over*


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Mar 17, 2021)

good or bad


----------



## Straycat (Mar 17, 2021)

My normal range is 85 i can get it down to 70 if i really push it.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Mar 17, 2021)

amnesiacuck im ur biggest fan


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Mar 18, 2021)

Mirin Iphone


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 18, 2021)

Wtf is this app, I get deeper results when I speak unfrauded compared to when I speak frauded


----------



## Deleted member 5048 (Mar 18, 2021)

I think my voice is pretty masculine


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 18, 2021)

Aeons said:


> View attachment 1048046
> 
> good or bad


its good but ppl here would tell u its average


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 10413 (Mar 18, 2021)

Someone test @Won'tStopNoodling 's voice


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 18, 2021)

Dope said:


> View attachment 1048140
> View attachment 1048141


average male IT user results


----------



## onnysk (Mar 18, 2021)

mogged


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Mar 18, 2021)

Voicepill is brutal


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Mar 18, 2021)

shit post from a shitty user


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Mar 18, 2021)

I got 85Hz jfl


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Mar 18, 2021)

My voice is very deep, I could make even deeper by roidmaxxing but it would ruin my singing voice probably


----------



## Cigarette (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## ObamasLastName (Mar 18, 2021)

85 to 120 hz


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## zeke714 (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm partially dyslexic and I got my voice in the male range. You guys need to go out more


----------



## Gargantuan (Mar 18, 2021)

Usually somewhat above 100Hz, though I can go lower than that, with some effort.


----------



## Saen (Mar 18, 2021)

Marlon Brando's voice JFL


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Mar 18, 2021)

im too low iq to understand this can you help @Amnesia


----------



## Lolcel (Mar 18, 2021)

Only the pitch being lower wont gaurantee your voice will sound good


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 18, 2021)

@ImprovLoser voicemogs this forum


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Mar 18, 2021)

*



*


----------



## goat2x (Mar 18, 2021)

inb4 cucks fraud their voice


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Mar 18, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> Only the pitch being lower wont gaurantee your voice will sound good


*this tbh, it has to be raspy and deep. if it is just deep with no rasp you will end up sounding like a retarded super hero*


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Mar 18, 2021)

i haven’t drank water today and my vocal chords are dehydrated so i can go deeper

i’ll do another one after primary scream therapy and getting hydrated


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 18, 2021)

goat2x said:


> inb4 cucks fraud their voice


So many ppl getting the lowest possible score


----------



## TITUS (Mar 18, 2021)

104 Hz average.


----------



## goat2x (Mar 18, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> So many ppl getting the lowest possible score


imagine frauding just so you can brag about it on incels.me

fucking brutal


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 18, 2021)

goat2x said:


> imagine frauding just so you can brag about it on incels.me
> 
> fucking brutal


if u are doing that itt u are literally the lowest form of human being. The type that will never amount to anything in this life and hopefully become alcoholics and kill urself before 40 u fucking scum


----------



## Lolcel (Mar 19, 2021)

goat2x said:


> inb4 cucks fraud their voice


Willing to sound like they're deep throating Tyrone just for some reacts


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 19, 2021)

goat2x said:


> inb4 cucks fraud their voice


Ur too late bhai


----------



## warpsociety (Mar 19, 2021)

Different speakin stylez


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 19, 2021)

Couldn't find the app, but did on this one:






Some times it stays completely below the blue range


And no, I'm not frauding. I've got comments multiple times on my voice IRL




Spoiler



At least you have an iPhone


----------



## Julian (Mar 19, 2021)

Over af, my grandfather would be on the lower limit jfl mogged again


----------



## sKdLeL (Mar 19, 2021)

my voice lacks rasp tbh.


----------



## 6485b025t (Mar 24, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> if u are doing that itt u are literally the lowest form of human being. The type that will never amount to anything in this life and hopefully become alcoholics and kill urself before 40 u fucking scum


Imagine being this insecure jfl


----------



## Lars (Mar 24, 2021)

My voice is also mehh but i dont care tbh


----------



## cube (Apr 11, 2021)

This app is a fraud, legit did normal voice and got mid masculine, then did tranny most high pitch voice without voicecrack and got literally the exact same result except a lower 2 hz on low range. Running on an iPhone 12 so I don't think its a mic issue, app or algorithm just doesn't work.


----------

